# صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*طبعا الحدث الاخرانى بتاع الاهلى ده مش ممكن يعدى كدى من غير ما نفرح فيه شوية 
وعشن انا زملكاوية قلت لازم اشارك اخواتى الاهلاوية فى الى حصلهم
وطبعا قبل اى حاجة احب اقلهم باسم كل زملكاوية المنتدى ( نشاطركم الاحزان وعقبال كل مرة ) ودايما وكل الكلام الحلو ده عشن احنا روح واحدة طبعا عشن كدى كنت عايزة اقلكم على الكلام الى عملته  اشارك بيه اخواتى الاهلاوية  *


*صعبان عليا يا اهلى
لسة واكل 3 تجوان
من تونس الى جات اخدت
الكاس وجابتلكو جنان


من خيبة لخيبة على طول طالعين
مش فالحين غير فى الفلحسة وخلاص
جمهور نايم لاعيبة نايمين
واهى جات تونس خدت الكاس


فى الاغانى على طول شاطرين
ارقص يا حضرى وابو تريكة
لكن فى اللعب بقيتو فاشلين
واقفين فى الملعب انتيكة*​ *  امضاء : زملكاوية شمتانة**

وطبعا من غير زعل احنا كلنا اخوة فى المسيح*


----------



## girl of my lord (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*من خيبة لخيبة على طول طالعين*

*بقي احنا اللي من خيبه لخبيه طالعين ياعيني يازملكاوية*
*انتم بجد صاعبنين عليا لانكم اخر ناس تتكلموا علي الهزيمه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*احنا بنخسر كل ميه مرة مرة *
* لكن الزمالك بيخسر ميه *
*مرة في كل مره*
*هههههههههههههه*
*معلش علي نفسكم اشمتوا لكن احنا مش بنشمت في حد لاننا بنكسب دايما مش معقول هنشمت كل ماتش للزمالك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اهلي اهلي*


----------



## Ramzi (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

هههههههههههههههه

يا شماتت ابله تازة فيه ...


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



dolly قال:


> *من خيبة لخيبة على طول طالعين*
> 
> *بقي احنا اللي من خيبه لخبيه طالعين ياعيني يازملكاوية*
> *انتم بجد صاعبنين عليا لانكم اخر ناس تتكلموا علي الهزيمه*
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالالالا متحاوليش
ده كان زمان بس دلؤتى خلاص اتفضحتو وسيرتكو بئت على كل لسان
بئى فى ارضنا ومش عارفين تلعبو 
انا بقول الحقو استخبو اليومين دول لحسن انا سمعت انهم حيلغو الاهلاوية*


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



Ramzi قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا شماتت ابله تازة فيه ...



*ااااه  يا لئيم عشن اقلك ابلة تازة مين
يلا ياعم ادينى قلتها اهه الواحد يخفف عليكم كفاية الى شفتوه فى المتش هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وخلى بالك عشن الشوجر ماشى فى البلد اليومين دول بيجى للصغيرين وانت صغير*


----------



## girl of my lord (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالا متحاوليش*
> *ده كان زمان بس دلؤتى خلاص اتفضحتو وسيرتكو بئت على كل لسان*
> *بئى فى ارضنا ومش عارفين تلعبو *
> *انا بقول الحقو استخبو اليومين دول لحسن انا سمعت انهم حيلغو الاهلاوية*


علي مرة اتفضحنا ياحبيبتي اي فريق مهما كان كبير بيخسر بس كل مده طويله يعني فين وفين
مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااال يخسر علي طول
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتم بتضحكوا علي نفسكم يازملكااااوية 
انا لو منكم وفريقي بيخسر علي طول هكسف بصرااااحه اقول اني زبلكاوية يووووووووة قصدي زملكاويه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا جدا جدا يا جيلان 100% اديهم كمااااااااااان و كمااااااااااااان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

خدوا صفر رايح خدوا تلاتة جاى​((لا و اية!! على ارضهم))
و الجون يتاعهم اعد يرقص بدل الحضرى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و ابوتريكة والحضرى و كوووووووووووووووول النصب دة مشى افاااااااة يقمر عيش سخن!!!
و الى كان محضر اغانى و بلاوى سودة علشان يغنوهها بعد الماتش خدوها و رموها فى الزبالة​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما انتو يا زملكاويه صعبنبن علينا قوى
عايزين جنازة وتشبعو فيها لطم
لما صدقتو الاهلى خسر متش
متبصو لنفسكم كسبتو كام متش
على الاقل الاهلى وصل للنهائى
انتو بتطلعو من اول متش
عيب عليكم تفرحو فى الاهلى 
المتش دا خسر والمرة الجايه هيكسب ميه متش
وترجعو تقولو يا فرحه ما تمت خدها الغراب وطار
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
نسيتو لما اتغلبتو 6/1 ال فرحنين فى الاهلى علشان اتغلب متش من تونس
اةةة عليكم يا غلابه
ربنا يعنكم
وزى ما جيلان قالت مفيش زعل كلنا اخوات فى المسيح​


----------



## gift (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

:beee:


----------



## تونى 2010 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *طبعا الحدث الاخرانى بتاع الاهلى ده مش ممكن يعدى كدى من غير ما نفرح فيه شوية
> وعشن انا زملكاوية قلت لازم اشارك اخواتى الاهلاوية فى الى حصلهم
> وطبعا قبل اى حاجة احب اقلهم باسم كل زملكاوية المنتدى ( نشاطركم الاحزان وعقبال كل مرة ) ودايما وكل الكلام الحلو ده عشن احنا روح واحدة طبعا عشن كدى كنت عايزة اقلكم على الكلام الى عملته  اشارك بيه اخواتى الاهلاوية  *
> 
> ...



*على فكره بس متزعليش بس ده اللى بيحصل من كل الزملكاويه الشمتانين بيطبقوا المثل اللى بيقول القرعه تتباهى بشعر بنت اختها طب ده فريق تونسى له اسماعيلى وله زمالك بتتباهوا ليه علشان فريقكوا اقرع بدون بطولات بقاله اربع سنين نايم نعسان على الخط وله ايه يازملكاويه ياشمتانه.*

*امضاء 
اهلاوى واثق فى فريقه ذى كل الاهلاويه​*


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

فرحانين ليه يازمالكاويه ده الاهلى عمكم وكاسر نفسكم .
والله انا غلطانه اخر مره كسبتوا فيها الاهلى  امتى.


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

عارفين اية السباب يااهلاوية  .................. انا عارف اية السبب السبب فى الرئيسسسسسسسسسسسسسس  وشة وحش عليكم المطش الى حضرة سالم الكاس بيدة الى فريق تانى ............ وعلى العموم تتعوض فى بطولة تانى انشاء اللة ................زملكوى اصيل :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*ايه كمية الحقد دى 
كل ده
اه اللون الاحمر بئى  وكدى 
عموما  خلينا نعيش اللحظة مش مهم الى فات المهم الى جى
وعلى راى روكى رموا الاغانى فى الزبالة
لا بس ادامهم فرصة بردو يا روكى ممكن يغنوها فى الحمام 
يااااه ولا الشوارع كانت ساكته وكلهم ساكتن ومحدش قادر يتكلم مكسوفين على خيبتهم طبعا
يلا ربنا معاكو بئى ويا رب دايما*


----------



## BITAR (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*عزيزتى جيلان *
*نظرا للحاله النفسيه السيئه التى يمر بها لاعبى النادى الاهلى والتى كان وصولهم الى اليابان حقيقه واقعيه*
*حتى الجرائد الناطقه باسم النادى كتبت بالبنط العريض*
*( جينلك يا اوشين ) *
*اقترح على مجلس اداره النادى عمل دوره وديه فى موعد دوره اليابان *
*فى الحديقه اليابانيه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*لكل جواد كبوة 
ولكل فريق بطولة 
انتوا بقى فين بطولانكم ولا مقضيينها كبوات بس
يا ما نفسى اشوفكم وخدين بطولة واحدة ولو بطولة مركز شباب الواحات​*olling: :t32: olling:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



BITAR قال:


> *عزيزتى جيلان *
> *نظرا للحاله النفسيه السيئه التى يمر بها لاعبى النادى الاهلى والتى كان وصولهم الى اليابان حقيقه واقعيه*
> *حتى الجرائد الناطقه باسم النادى كتبت بالبنط العريض*
> *( جينلك يا اوشين ) *
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اهو يجيبوا العائلة و اولاد و يلعبوا معاهم كورة و يقعدوا ياكلوا بطيخ و بيض شم النسيم هناك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## nonaa (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

هههههههههههههههههه 
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 
دا احنا وحشين اوى ف بعض 
ايه دا كله
كل دا عشان ماتش خسرة الاهلى
يا خسارة يا شباب فين الروح الرياضيه
هههههههههههههههههه
تعيش وتاخد غيرها يا اهلى ويارب تكسب يا زمالك مرة
الامضاء برازيليه اصيله


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *لكل جواد كبوة
> ولكل فريق بطولة
> انتوا بقى فين بطولانكم ولا مقضيينها كبوات بس
> يا ما نفسى اشوفكم وخدين بطولة واحدة ولو بطولة مركز شباب الواحات​*olling: :t32: olling:​



*فعلا يا يوحنا لكا فريق انصار  ولكل فريق كبوة*
*بس مش تلت كبوات*
*يابنى احنا عارفين نفسنا ومش بنطلع فيها
لكن انتو بتتفلحسو عالاخر وطالعين فيها وفى الاخر  طلعتو موكوسين*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*وسنك يوووووووووو  فور  كل الى رد
ومعاهم الاهلاوية كمان  يلا زى بعضه مش حيبئى انا والزمن عليهم هههههههههههههه*


----------



## تونى 2010 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *وسنك يوووووووووو  فور  كل الى رد
> ومعاهم الاهلاوية كمان  يلا زى بعضه مش حيبئى انا والزمن عليهم هههههههههههههه*



الزمن عمره ماجه على الاهلى يا جيلان ده الاهلى اخد كل البطولات اللى دخلها من ثلاث سنوات ماعدا بطوله كاس العلم لليابان اخذ برونزيه والافريقيه اخذ فضيه.
بطولات الاهلى كتيره انتوا فين بطولاتكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

هههههههههههههههههههههه الاهلي طلع بطيخ اقرع ههههههههههههه بس جمدة يا بت يا جيجي وريهم احنا مين


----------



## جيلان (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*ايوة كدى فينك يا ملك
بئى الملك بحاله يبئى زملكاوى وسايبنا لوحدنا
ايدك معانا بئى*


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *طبعا الحدث الاخرانى بتاع الاهلى ده مش ممكن يعدى كدى من غير ما نفرح فيه شوية
> وعشن انا زملكاوية قلت لازم اشارك اخواتى الاهلاوية فى الى حصلهم
> وطبعا قبل اى حاجة احب اقلهم باسم كل زملكاوية المنتدى ( نشاطركم الاحزان وعقبال كل مرة ) ودايما وكل الكلام الحلو ده عشن احنا روح واحدة طبعا عشن كدى كنت عايزة اقلكم على الكلام الى عملته  اشارك بيه اخواتى الاهلاوية  *
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو ده خليه الشعر بتاعهم


----------



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو ده خليه الشعر بتاعهم



*هههههههههههههههههه
ايوة طبحا
بس انت شد حيلك معاناعشن نوريهم*


----------



## captive2010 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



Ramzi قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا شماتت ابله تازة فيه ...



ابله تازه مين
هههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



captive2010 قال:


> ابله تازه مين
> هههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
اخرس
ده لو كنت اهلاوى هههههههههههههههههه
لكن طبعا لو كنت زملكاوى
يبقى منور يا باشا*


----------



## max mike (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة طبحا
> بس انت شد حيلك معاناعشن نوريهم*



اوك اسمعى القصيدة دى على الاهلى

:66:

راحت عليك يا أهلى :nunu0000: وراح زمن البطولات
 وبقيت يا أهلى مستنى فرصة :giveup: عشان يرجع اللى فات

على وزن راحت عليكى يادنيا وراح زمن الشهادات وبقيتى يادنيا ماشية على السقفة والسجات


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



مايكل مايك قال:


> اوك اسمعى القصيدة دى على الاهلى
> 
> :66:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا باشا
ربنا يخلى امثالك من الزملكاوية
عشن ندى الى بالك بالك على دماغهم
جاااااااامدة الاغنية
ميغسىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## max mike (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا باشا
> ربنا يخلى امثالك من الزملكاوية
> عشن ندى الى بالك بالك على دماغهم
> ...




ههههههههه عجبتك الاغنية دى اوك شدى حيلك معايا 
اصل انا بحب اشمت فى الاهلاوية


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



> *لكل جواد كبوة
> ولكل فريق بطولة
> انتوا بقى فين بطولانكم ولا مقضيينها كبوات بس
> يا ما نفسى اشوفكم وخدين بطولة واحدة ولو بطولة مركز شباب الواحات​*
> olling: :t32: olling:​



عندك حق يايوحنا
انا مش فاهمه الناس الى جايه بتتكلم دى
مايشوفوا حالهم ويجوا يتكلموا على غيرهم
صحيح العين متيغرش غير من اللى احسن منها :beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

وبعدين معاكى ياجيلان 
انا مش قولتلك مالكيش دعوه بالاهلى 
وإلا :t32::t32::t32:
وادينى حظرتك ااهه ​


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



مايكل مايك قال:


> ههههههههه عجبتك الاغنية دى اوك شدى حيلك معايا
> اصل انا بحب اشمت فى الاهلاوية



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
القلوب عند بعضها*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



twety قال:


> عندك حق يايوحنا
> انا مش فاهمه الناس الى جايه بتتكلم دى
> مايشوفوا حالهم ويجوا يتكلموا على غيرهم
> صحيح العين متيغرش غير من اللى احسن منها :beee:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى
انتو فاهمين الموضوع غلط
دىىىىى مش غيرة
احنا بنورى الناس فضايحكو بس:scenic:
دى مصايبكوووووووووووووو
مكسوفين من اييييييييه ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



kokoman قال:


> وبعدين معاكى ياجيلان
> انا مش قولتلك مالكيش دعوه بالاهلى
> وإلا :t32::t32::t32:
> وادينى حظرتك ااهه ​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اوعى تنسى نفسك
انت مجرد اهلااااااااااوى
ملكش تحظرنى
روحو لموا الاعيبة بتوعكو الاول:a63::a63::a63: ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> اوعى تنسى نفسك
> انت مجرد اهلااااااااااوى
> ...



لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
STOP
كده هنخبط فى الحلل 
يعنى ايه مجرد اهلاوى 
:ranting::ranting::ranting:
وانتى كمان مجرد زملكاويه 
:beee::beee::beee::beee:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## جيلان (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



kokoman قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> STOP
> كده هنخبط فى الحلل
> يعنى ايه مجرد اهلاوى
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مجرد ااهلاوى يعنى حاجة عبيتة كدىىىىىىىىىى
مش عجباك ولا ايه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مجرد ااهلاوى يعنى حاجة عبيتة كدىىىىىىىىىى
> مش عجباك ولا ايه*



اه طبعا مش عجبانى 
ايه مجرد اهلاوى دى 
وحاجه عبيطه كمان 
ماشى ياجيلان 
اشوف فيكى اسبوعين كاملين 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



kokoman قال:


> اه طبعا مش عجبانى
> ايه مجرد اهلاوى دى
> وحاجه عبيطه كمان
> ماشى ياجيلان
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميغسى
بس اسبوعين على زملكاوية قليل اوىىىى هههههههههههه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*بصى يا جيلان الحقى استخبى 
لحسن انا هجيلك وهموتك 
ده قصر ديل يازعر 
قال زملاكوية قال ​*


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بصى يا جيلان الحقى استخبى
> لحسن انا هجيلك وهموتك
> ده قصر ديل يازعر
> قال زملاكوية قال ​*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعالى يا حبيبتى:boxing:
تنورى وتشرفى
ده حتى الزملكاوية كرمة اوىىىىىىىىىىى
وبعدين احنا معندناش ديل اصلا عشن يبئى قصير
الديل والحيوانات وتطليع اللسان دى لغة الاهلاوية يا بنتى هههههههههههههه
مش احناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*ماشى 
واهو رجع كبسة 
تحبيها بالرز ولا بالحمة ​*


----------



## جيلان (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ماشى
> واهو رجع كبسة
> تحبيها بالرز ولا بالحمة ​*



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
مش مهم انه رجع
المهم رجع ليه وازاى وامتى والاسبااااااااب
وانتى ادرى بئى
اكيد مش حبا فى الوطن يعنى*


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

المهم مش تونس يا تاسونى     المهم الزمالك واللى جراره


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: صعبان عليا يا اهلى.............*

*


النهيسى قال:



			المهم مش تونس يا تاسونى     المهم الزمالك واللى جراره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وايه الى جراله يا فريق المبادىء
منت عارف وانا عارفة انكوا فريق بيكسب بفلوسه
جالكوا يوم30:*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *طبعا الحدث الاخرانى بتاع الاهلى ده مش ممكن يعدى كدى من غير ما نفرح فيه شوية
> وعشن انا زملكاوية قلت لازم اشارك اخواتى الاهلاوية فى الى حصلهم
> وطبعا قبل اى حاجة احب اقلهم باسم كل زملكاوية المنتدى ( نشاطركم الاحزان وعقبال كل مرة ) ودايما وكل الكلام الحلو ده عشن احنا روح واحدة طبعا عشن كدى كنت عايزة اقلكم على الكلام الى عملته  اشارك بيه اخواتى الاهلاوية  *
> 
> ...






ميرسى يا عسل على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Bolbola142 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شمتانين فينا عشان كام ماتش خسرناهم يتعدوا علي الصوابع بصوا انتوا كام ماتش خسرتوه بس برضه ميرسي علي الشعر الجميل ده


----------



## جيلان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*


dodi lover قال:



			ميرسى يا عسل على الموضوع الجميل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا دودى
شكلك زملكاوى
من جوراباتى يعنى30:*


----------



## جيلان (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*


Bolbola142 قال:



			شمتانين فينا عشان كام ماتش خسرناهم يتعدوا علي الصوابع بصوا انتوا كام ماتش خسرتوه بس برضه ميرسي علي الشعر الجميل ده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههه
ياعم صلى عالنبى الموضوع قديم
وبعدين مين دول الى يتعدوا على الصوابع
نجيب الدفاتر تتقرىىىىىى:11azy:
ميرسى يا باشا على مرورك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مين الالى قوم الموضوع ده تانى 
احنا مش طردنا كل الاعضاء الزملكاويه الالى ردوا فى الموضوع 
والموضوع اتقفل 
هههههههههههههههه 
ماشى ياجيلان 
وراكى وراكى لغايه لما تقولى انا بقيت اهلاويه 
ههههههههههه

امضاء 
اهـــــــــــــلاوى ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

> *نجيب الدفاتر تتقرىىىىىى:11azy:
> *





اوك هاتى الدفاتر ونشوف مين الالى بتعد على الصوابع ومين 
الالى بيخسر على طول 

نصيحه ياجيلان 
ابعدى عن الاهلاى  
علشان الالى بيجى فى سكه الاهلاى اخرته وحشه 





​


----------



## جيلان (4 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اوك هاتى الدفاتر ونشوف مين الالى بتعد على الصوابع ومين
> الالى بيخسر على طول
> 
> نصيحه ياجيلان
> ...




*والنبى اكتبها صح الاول بعدين نتكلم
ال اهلى ال:new2:*​


----------

